# Accounting job in Singapore



## Lunnocvete (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello,
I am new to this forum.
We have recently relocated with my husband to Singapore. He is studying a PhD.

I have tried for almost 2 months to find a job in the accounting field. I have 5 years experience in international companies. So far I have received an offer only from one place and the position is for assistant accountant, 3 months contract. The salary is 3500 SGD.

Could you please someone tell me what is the average salary in the accounting field here? Will it be more successful if I try to find a job paying to an HR agency?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Companies prefer to hire similarly qualified locals over you as a foreigner - and in fact they must do so by law.
Therefore, you should focus on a niche where you possess skills that are rare (but in demand) in Singapore. Of course I don't know if you have such skills and which kind of job or company might be suitable.
If you are here on DP (sponsored by your husband), it might also help to explain to the companies that you could work on LoC, thus they need not go through many formalities, pay a levy or use their foreigner quota to hire you. Most companies don't know about this possibility. (On the other hand, an LoC is cancelled the moment the sponsor loses his job, so it presents a different kind of risk to the employer.)

You should NOT pay a recruitment agent to find a job for you, as this is illegal in Singapore!


----------



## Lunnocvete (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks beppi,
I am not sure if I am applicable for LoC, because my husband has a student, not a working pass. He is not allowed to work here so I guess I have the same rights as him.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Students cannot bring partners on DP (and only DP allows working on LoC).
Which pass are you on?


----------



## Lunnocvete (Jul 16, 2013)

LTVP. It is Social Visit Pass sponsored by NUS for spouses of research students.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You cannot work on an LTVP.
So once you find a job the company must apply for an EP and you must cancel the LTVP.
Note: There is no guarantee you'll get the EP, and if you lose the job (or the contract runs out) there is no guarantee you'll get another LTVP.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The rules changed a bit recently. LTVP+ holders -- the plus is critical -- are able to work if their prospective employer gets a Letter of Consent.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

LTVP+ is only available for spouses of Singapore citizens - and then only after minimum one or two years of being married.
The OP implied that her husband is also foreigner, thus LTVP+ is not an option.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> LTVP+ is only available for spouses of Singapore citizens - and then only after minimum one or two years of being married.
> The OP implied that her husband is also foreigner, thus LTVP+ is not an option.


it is 3 years of marriage, and as you said, only for SCs


----------

